

Measuring Economic Growth From Outer Space - mhb
http://blogs.wsj.com/economics/2009/08/03/measuring-economic-growth-from-outer-space/

======
mhb
Link to the paper:
[http://www.econ.brown.edu/students/adam_storeygard/HSWLights...](http://www.econ.brown.edu/students/adam_storeygard/HSWLightsr072109.pdf)

